# Projection Mapping Software



## ckucan (Aug 2, 2020)

Currently I run 7 projectors on my home for Halloween and want to take it to the next level with projection mapping the entire house. I understand the type of projector needed and how to map the house, but am looking for projection mapping software that I can buy or is free that will work just as well as Adobe after effects where I do not have to have a subscription as i would be tinkering with throughout the year. Any recommendations would greatly be appreciated as to what other Haunters use. Thank You


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Look up Spiney99 and send him a PM. He's the resident guru on projection mapping. 🎃


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

I knew my ears were ringing haha! J-MAN Thanks for making my day (again). ckucan, 7 projectors wow! Do you have any vids on youtube? Would love to see what you have!
Unfortunately I can't really answer you question because I am an Adobe After Effects user. I really have ZERO experience with any of the other software out there. 
If you do find something, let me know because the monthly subscription hurts everytime I see the payments being made!! Luckily I am able to take advantage of the student rate for now.

But thinking out loud.. I guess it depends on what you are looking to do with mapping.. My first year was a static brick pattern. 
Theoretically..After the template is made you just need to fill it in with the brick pattern. Not sure if you can use a microsoft wor or art type of app.. just thinking out loud.

Then if you want to add atmos fx etc..you could blend them with a video editing software(preferably one that has chroma key or keylight capabilities to remove backgrounds)..


----------



## ckucan (Aug 2, 2020)

spiney99 said:


> I knew my ears were ringing haha! J-MAN Thanks for making my day (again). ckucan, 7 projectors wow! Do you have any vids on youtube? Would love to see what you have!
> Unfortunately I can't really answer you question because I am an Adobe After Effects user. I really have ZERO experience with any of the other software out there.
> If you do find something, let me know because the monthly subscription hurts everytime I see the payments being made!! Luckily I am able to take advantage of the student rate for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ckucan (Aug 2, 2020)

spiney99 said:


> I knew my ears were ringing haha! J-MAN Thanks for making my day (again). ckucan, 7 projectors wow! Do you have any vids on youtube? Would love to see what you have!
> Unfortunately I can't really answer you question because I am an Adobe After Effects user. I really have ZERO experience with any of the other software out there.
> If you do find something, let me know because the monthly subscription hurts everytime I see the payments being made!! Luckily I am able to take advantage of the student rate for now.
> 
> ...


I have access to purchasing a Christie Roadrunner L6 projector for $75 with functioning bulb do you think this would work for projection mapping a house


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

ckucan said:


> I have access to purchasing a Christie Roadrunner L6 projector for $75 with functioning bulb do you think this would work for projection mapping a house


This one? Christie RoadRunner L6 3LCD Projector


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

I get Adobe After Effects is a great program and popular in the industry, but I wonder why people aren't using projection mapping software for their house projection? 

Blender is an option for an alternate to After Effects, and free. 
Openshot and Shotcut are both reasonable video editors that are also free.


----------



## ckucan (Aug 2, 2020)

spiney99 said:


> This one? Christie RoadRunner L6 3LCD Projector


yes


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

spiney99 said:


> This one? Christie RoadRunner L6 3LCD Projector


at 5200 lumens, you can probably also get a tan as well haha! 
There are a couple considerations. They are resolution and throw rate.. 

Throw rate : this is how far away that you need to place the projector in order for it to cover your entire house . I found a throw calculator and added the Christie info : Christie RoadRunner L6 Projection Calculator - Throw Distance and Screen Size 
For example,according to the calculator, if you want to project an image 360" wide (30 ft) and 270" tall (22.5 ft) it needs to be placed 23 ft away from the house. I am not sure how big your house is or how large your front yard is. I use a short throw projector in order to keep the unit on my property.

Resolution:
The projector has a native resolution of 1024x768. while the projector can play 1080p vids that you send to it, it projects them at 1024x768. Overall it should be fine (you have to remember that this was used in large venues!), But the closer you get to the surface of the house, you may see a "screen door effect" . This is evident on just about every house with every projector, it just depends on the resolution for just how evident it is.. Once again, from street view, probably no big deal.

Conclusion if you have the front yard room, I would go for it. I would LOVE to get my hands on a 5200 lumens projector. But I need short throw (throw rate of .5) since my yard is smaller .

Hope that this helps?


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

ozaz said:


> I get Adobe After Effects is a great program and popular in the industry, but I wonder why people aren't using projection mapping software for their house projection?
> 
> I guess it depends on your situation. If I was new to everything starting now, I may go the route of a mapping software.
> In my case, I already had photo shop. My first year I projected a static castle block image on the house
> ...


----------



## ckucan (Aug 2, 2020)

spiney99 said:


>


If you don't mind me asking what projector are you running for your display


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

ckucan said:


> If you don't mind me asking what projector are you running for your display


I don't mind at all! My projectors have changed over the years. I don't know If each move was better or if I just can't sit still and am always looking to tweak the process. Some moves I later regretted..Here is an over view through the years (referring to the vids found on the Youtube channel)

SPOILER ALERT** I currently use an Optoma eh412St. To see the migration over the years, see below. 

On the 2015 Video, I used a 
BenQ MW817st on the house (1280x800 and 3000 lumens).

In 2016 I used an Optoma Ultra short throw (I think it was the 320UST). This allowed me to get the projector closer to the house, but it made making the template a little more challenging since it needed to be warped. Here is an example of the template on an ultra short throw :





In 2017 I sold the Optoma and used a BenQ 824ST for the whole house. I did keep the 817st and rolled that into a bed room window. 
The 824ST did a really nice job, but I wanted the garage doors to "pop" more. 

In 2018 I added a projector just for the garage doors and tried to sync them up with an android media player and digital signage software. That line up was 
House facade BenQ mw824st Garage Doors BenQ mw824st Top window BenQ mw817st Bay window BenQ mw817st 

In 2019, I moved to an Optoma eh412st for the house, and used the BenQ 824 for the garage doors. 
I moved to the 412st because it had 4000 Lumens and 1080p native resolution. 

This year I may just use the Optoma 412st for house and doors since it is bright. 

I believe that Elias on this Channel uses an Optoma eh460st. His channel is here Marshall Woodworks

Also, I think that Project this house uses a BenQ 819st for his stuff: ProjectThisHouse

They are both on this forum, hopefully they will chime in!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I bought a laptop last year for house projection but after read about the Adobe After Effects needing a subscription, I couldn't justify the cost for such limited use & needed to do more research. I'm not sure what each Adobe product does but do you need Photoshop also? Can Premiere Elements be used in place of After Effects? (Premiere Pro sounds similar to After Effects; difference?). I use Windows Movie Maker for my window projections but know that is only used to add pix & videos brought into it along with limited editing, adding sound, etc. & not for "manipulating" pix & videos themselves, missing the graphics, motion, etc.

Got excited when my B&H Photo "Daily Deals" email showed Photoshop/Premiere Elements bundle at 40% off but through 11pm Eastern today only (4/14/22). Forgot it was After Effects I was looking for.

BTW, B&H also has projectors on sale. Bought my Epson from them a while ago. Very well packed & fast ship.


----------

